# Cozy, Cute, Could Be Romantic (K) - Free



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

...but he is not included.....

http://web.archive.org/web/20100107071700/knit1mag.com/extras-faux-bear-rug.php


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

What good is the bear rug then......


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

funny....they had to put an arrow to show the blanket.....who is looking at the blanket?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bare skin rug


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

He can put his bare skin on my rug anytime.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Good grief ladies control yourselves!!!!!! I want him first


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

btibbs70 said:


> Bare skin rug


Much better than bear skin


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Good grief ladies control yourselves!!!!!! I want him first


Calm down! I am happy to share him


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Bow Chicka Wow Wow <------- http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bow%20chicka%20wow%20wow <------ for those who wandered off the beach


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Only 57 skeins?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

He knits and looks good on a bear skin rug. What more could one ask.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

You know, even if no one ever knits this "bare rug" pattern, it was really worth posting just to read through your responses. It's 2 a.m. here, the house is quiet, and I'm reading these and laughing. You're a funny bunch :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Awww no fair :lol:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Blumoon said:


> Only 57 skeins?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

If I had that guy, I wouldn't care whether I had a bear skin rug!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> He can put his bare skin on my rug anytime.


I'm with you :thumbup:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

rug, what rug???? I didn't see any rug.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

My mother always said you might as well be dead if you don't look but I add touching is nice!


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Rug? Blanket? What rug and blanket?

Be still my beating heart!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

crispie said:


> funny....they had to put an arrow to show the blanket.....who is looking at the blanket?


My thoughts too!!


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I knit and I knit and NOTHING EVER TURNS OUT LOOKING LIKE THAT (And I'm not talking about the blanket!)


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

crispie said:


> funny....they had to put an arrow to show the blanket.....who is looking at the blanket?


Uh, what blanket?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Did any of you ladies even notice he has red knitting needles in his hand and is "knitting" the gray scarf. :O)


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> Did any of you ladies even notice he has red knitting needles in his hand and is "knitting" the gray scarf. :O)


hahaha nope can says I did.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

I love KP and you are all my friends --I smile and laugh out loud to read these posts--the world is a better and far funnier place because of you all---thank you.
PS What bear indeed, and I wish I could get my hubby to pose like that...oops here he comes...


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

too young for me


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

SherryH said:


> too young for me


maybe you can get 2?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

well he has already been had just look at his hair lol


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

never too young if you're just looking!


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> Did any of you ladies even notice he has red knitting needles in his hand and is "knitting" the gray scarf. :O)


NOT until you mentioned it...and in order to actually see what was in his hands
............. I had to save the photo separately. 
So...ladies....I have ADDED this photo for all to see MORE CLEARLY.

Just RIGHT CLICK, save to desktop...and you too can enjoy a larger picture. 

ENJOY the eye candy,

Lisa


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I think he needs help with his knitting,he dropped a stitch wink wink


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

SherryH said:


> too young for me


You mean to say you're not a "Cougar"???????


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I sure am old enough to be one LOL


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

rtk1219 said:


> I sure am old enough to be one LOL


Aren't many of us!!!


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

judyr said:


> rug, what rug???? I didn't see any rug.


I had the SAME THOUGHT exactly......THERE WAS A RUG?? :thumbup:


----------



## kiwijaffaz (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't know about the bear skin, but I wouldn't mind the bare skin to keep me warm. Hubba hubba!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

hah ha


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

crispie said:


> funny....they had to put an arrow to show the blanket.....who is looking at the blanket?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: lol


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> What good is the bear rug then......


OMG! That yarn bowl is too funny!!!!Where did you get it?


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

hey... THAT GUY STOLE MY HUSBAND'S BODY. not a nice thing to do!!!!!!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

I love the KP ladies!! What a hoot!!

(And for the record...I agree with you all!)


----------

